# East Fork Missing People



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

:C Anyone heard anything more about the two people missing at E. Fork? All they found was their boat and black lab.


----------



## Skizzy Rotum (Jul 25, 2006)

Have yet to hear anything else. My wife called me this morning to let me know about the news I tried searching on some of the local news sites and didn't have any luck. I have a question though, do you think these people were wearing life jackets? Judging by the dog that was able to swim to shore something tells me theres more to whats going on.


----------



## misterpeabody (Jul 21, 2005)

they were not wearing life jackets, all pfd's were in the boat and accounted for, except for one that was found in the water. I teach with the brother in law of the younger of the two who are missing. I hope they are found alive. However, this is day 2.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

From the Cincinnati Enquirer:

BATAVIA TWP.  A Franklin man and his son, from Lebanon, are missing and believed dead after their fishing boat was found running unoccupied Monday on Lake Harsha at East Fork State Park.

Scott E. Chippendale, 38, of Lebanon, and his father, Charles E. Chippendale, 74, of Franklin in Warren County, were missing, according to Karen Muench, East Fork area supervisor for the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Watercraft.

The Chippendales boat was spotted running in circles about 11:45 a.m. Monday near the north shore boat ramp, Muench said. 

She and another division of watercraft employee, Lance Hopkins, chased the unoccupied craft and Muench boarded and stopped it, she said at a press conference this morning.

They had spotted a chocolate Labrador retriever running back and forth on the shore, and when the Chippendales boat was stopped, the dog started swimming for it. 

Hopkins pulled the dog from the water, and led it though the parking lot until it stopped at a vehicle with a boat trailer that was traced to Scott Chippendale, Muench said. 

Muench said she drove the dog, named Shelby, to Charles Chippendales home in Franklin last night. 

A boat equipped with sonar and a dive team from Task Force One continue to search the 2,000-acre lake, which is 30 to 50 feet deep near the boat launch. 

The search was called off Monday night after beginning in the afternoon when the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Watercraft was notified of the powered 18-foot Ranger bass boat with no one on board idling in circles.

One report indicated that it was the first day on the boat for the two men. Muench said the two men had purchased fishing licenses about an hour before the empty boat was spotted.

Muench said there would be another briefing at 3 p.m. this afternoon


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

guys remember to pray for these people and there families!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My mom just told me about it. I was at EF on Sunday and there were tons of people. I hope they are found alive, and if not hopefully their bodies will be found so their families can have some closure. Its a shame this happens.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

from the wkrc web site:


The search for two missing boaters was called off for Tuesday night. Crews now say the search and rescue operation has become a recovery operation.

Their boat was spotted Monday afternoon on Harsha Lake at East Fork State Park in Clermont County.


However, there was no sign of the men, who were on a fishing trip.


Rescue teams, along with concerned family members were all trying to get to the bottom of a watery mystery late Monday at East Fork State Park.


There were two reports around 1:00 p.m. Monday. The first was a fishing boat that was spotted, motoring aimlessly in circles on the lake, with no one onboard.


The other report was about a brown lab on the boat, that was seen swimming to the shore.


Police identified the two men that were on that boat for a Monday fishing trip as 38 year-old Scott Chippendale of Lebanon and his father, 74 year-old Charles Chippendale of Franklin. 

"Fairly unusual, yes," said Sergeant Charlie Scales, Ohio State Police. "There are drownings that do occur and there are incidents that occur on the lake from time to time. That's going to happen, but to be in this circumstance here is very unusual, yes."


Police notified the families of the two missing men. 

They know the men went to the lake for a morning fishing trip, and were seen at a bait shop earlier Monday.


Recovery crews searched throughout the day Tuesday, looking for answers, looking for the two people onboard.


"We're going to be asking the public to restrict this area of the lake," said John Gillespie, East Fork State Park. "If anyone was on the lake today from 10 to 12, if they saw anything out of the ordinary, we ask for them to contact us or OSP."


Authorities will be working from the north shore area of the lake, so they're asking boaters to stay away from that area.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I saw on the news last night (channel 12) that they were stopping the search because the water was too cold and too murky for the divers. They said they did not know when they were going to start it up again.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This is scary - we'll probably never know what happened for sure, but man what a bad situation You would think somebody saw something!

Hopefully they will get to the bottom of this and get the family's some news


----------



## WalleyeJones (Feb 15, 2006)

See attached for more info...

http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070404/NEWS01/704040407/1077/COL02

Still no luck.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There was a similar article in the middletown paper! hopefully they will be found, but it's been a while now!


----------



## FSHNERIE_DAUGHTER (May 13, 2006)

So sad... Life jackets and throw rings were on the boat and not used. Our prayers are out for them.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

When they say the north shore ,do you mean the afton ramp?


----------



## Kycrappie (Apr 3, 2005)

The Afton ramp is also sometimes called the North Shore ramp. Does anyone know if the boat was in the cove or out around the island?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

it was between the island and the water tower


----------



## toymaker (Jan 12, 2006)

this is very sad,i knew scott four a couple of years and my step dad knew him for probably 12.He was a very good guy and will be missed by a lot of people.my heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

My thoughts are with the families.


Lets ALL be careful out there, this could easily be any one of us.


----------



## Bow Movement (Feb 9, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of Charles and Scott. 
I knew both of these men for 12 plus years and I just cant beilive that this has happened. Charles and Scott both were great persons and will dearly be missed!!!! I just pray that God will comfort the wife/mom of these two men.

I dont know if we will ever know what happened out there on Monday But I do know that they had set out to do something that they both loved to do. Scott loved to fish and East Fork Lake seamed to be one of his favorite lakes.

I also hope that all of us on this site and the people that have heard about this will take a moment and think how fast life can pass us by and to be careful while out on the water. 
I dont know that if a life jacket would have saved them with the water being as cold as it was but maybe if worn we would not still be searching for the bodys.

I know I am just as guilty as them and most others on the water and not always wearing my life jacket when at least under power but I will put a strong effort forward to get in that habit and hope all of you do the same.

God bless the family


----------



## blueydslm27 (Apr 6, 2007)

I really hope they do find something and soon. That is my uncle and cousin. I know my family is going crazy. I live in Florida and I don't hear much so I am consistently researching the internet to find out any news and came across this. I know that my aunt is out of her mind. I know that my aunt and cousin went down to the lake to help and my aunts from Florida are going to be driving up. I pray for my Uncle Charlie and Cousin Scott. Please let them be o.k. or atleast find the bodies to give the family some peace and that they can have a proper burial. I am pretty sure they were not wearing life jackets but honestly how many people do? Any where you see boaters, 80% of them do not have them on. Seems the adults only put them on the children. So please do not fault them for not wearing them or make bad comments about it.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Good to hear from family and friends, and I don't think anyone will disrepect them for not having PFD's on.
We lost a student in the EastFork Little Miami River last spring, cold water, current and deep hole, it was tragic, as is this.
My heart goes out to you cousin bluey and friend BowMovement.
I kayak fish, and always wear PFD, and still know water temp is more deadly than staying afloat.
The best that can come from this is to remind us to be smart and safe, watch out for the other guys too, we are our brother's keepers.
LMJ


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

yes this is all very sad. Its kinda scary how u dont have a 100% guarantee to see tomorrow. They will be im my prayers!


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything on if they have been found????


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Tragic, Lord Jesus please grant the strength and wisdom, this family will need to endure this tragic time in their lives. Godspeed to the recovery teams. Please lord, I and lots of others, pray for the family members to stay strong and help each other endure the misery and heartache. Everything happens for a greater cause that we as people cannot always understand or appreciate. I hope and pray the family will find strength and comfort in some way. Anything lord, just to show they did not lose their lives for no good reason. Something good has to come from this. There is no way in my mind, you (the lord) would let good people suffer such lose without a greater cause. I pray these words have given some comfort to those affected, in Jesus name I/we pray, AMEN.


I hope this modest prayer has not offended, but comforted. If anyone is offended, my sincere apologies. 
Stay safe outdoors, we are always reminded how quickly everything can fall apart.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Lunkers said:


> Tragic, Lord Jesus please grant the strength and wisdom, this family will need to endure this tragic time in their lives. Godspeed to the recovery teams. Please lord, I and lots of others, pray for the family members to stay strong and help each other endure the misery and heartache. Everything happens for a greater cause that we as people cannot always understand or appreciate. I hope and pray the family will find strength and comfort in some way. Anything lord, just to show they did not lose their lives for no good reason. Something good has to come from this. There is no way in my mind, you (the lord) would let good people suffer such lose without a greater cause. I pray these words have given some comfort to those affected, in Jesus name I/we pray, AMEN.
> 
> 
> I hope this modest prayer has not offended, but comforted. If anyone is offended, my sincere apologies.
> Stay safe outdoors, we are always reminded how quickly everything can fall apart.



Amen Brother Lunkers, So be it God.
LMJ


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Don't understand how anyone could be offended by those words.


----------



## blueydslm27 (Apr 6, 2007)

Has anyone had any word? Have not heard from the family yet and all the websites news are a week old. Thank you so much for the prayer Lunkers. It is greatly appreciated. I just hope that they find them so that they can have a proper buriel, not just a memorial. I want my family to have that much peace atleast. It has been too long and with the weather, it does not look good. I loved my uncle very much. Never really knew my cousin. I moved to Florida when I was young. Last time I seen them was 6 years ago at my grandmother's funeral in Ohio. I am also glad my grandmother is not here to see this because she lost her son in a boating accident many years ago and now her brother and nephew. I pray for my Aunt Elsie, Aunt Edith and Aunt Carol, the sisters. Thank you all for your prayers and support.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

According to the news this morning, they are going to expand the search area.


----------

